
Who controls glibc? - m45t3r
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/753646/f8dc1b00d53e76d8/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015644),
since both threads have comments and that one was posted a few hours earlier.

We'll roll back the clock on it so the submission rank doesn't suffer.

